# Help



## Cam1204 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Year and engine? Help with the leak I assume. Words help lol 😆. Gas motor, under the intake manifold. Oil cooler I believe is on the other side. That looks like oil, maybe brake fluid?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cam1204 said:


> View attachment 296451
> 
> View attachment 296452


Clean everything off with some brake cleaner and monitor the area so you can see where the leak is from. Then take a picture of that. Also add the appropriate info for your vehicle.


----------

